# Wlan PCI Karte / Treiber?



## Dimkkka (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

suche seit längerem ein Treiber für meine PCI Wlan Karte, ich bin mir selbst nicht sicher was das für eine Karte ist aber auf dem Chip steht AMDtek ADM8211. 
Habe schon ein Treiber von der Deutschen Telekom probiert aber der funktioniert nur wenn ich eine Router von denen besitze. Hinten ist noch ein Aufkleber, da steht: T-Sinus130pcicard R7, eine SNr und MAC.  Bedienungsanleitung habe ich nicht mehr deswegen wollte ich hier mal nachfragen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.


----------



## jensi251 (18. Juli 2011)

Sucht Windows (falls es ein MS OS ist) keinen mit raus, bzw. geht es nicht einfach so?


----------



## Henninges (18. Juli 2011)

google ist dein freund...hat keine 3 sekunden gedauert : Downloads zu T-Sinus 130 pcicard

bitte schön...

edit: von "nur mit t-com router lauffähig" steht da nix...


----------



## jensi251 (18. Juli 2011)

Also.
@TE aber das nächste mal trotzdem ein paar Angaben mehr machen


----------



## 6erPasch (20. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde nur diesen Treiber:
ADMtek ADM8211 Wireless Adapter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads
Der ist allerdings schon ganz schon alt und funktioniert unter Win7 bestimmt nicht mehr 

Du solltest evtl. über eine neue WLAN-Karte nachdenken, da deine ja schon ganz schon in die Jahre gekommen ist :
TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Grüße


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

6erPasch schrieb:


> Also ich finde nur diesen Treiber:
> ADMtek ADM8211 Wireless Adapter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads
> Der ist allerdings schon ganz schon alt und funktioniert unter Win7 bestimmt nicht mehr
> 
> ...



Genau die Kate habe ich auch. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

